# Bates Motel/Arasapha Farms in Chesco PA



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

If you are in the Philly/Delco/Chesco area this is the BEST hayride/haunted house/corn maize around!!!![}]

http://www.thebatesmotel.com/BatesMotel.html


----------

